# The New Carter Chocolate Addiction release



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

To change trigger tension, insert various spring weights, screw in/out set screws or remove springs completely. There are now plenty of options that allow you to find the PERFECT trigger tension. WOOWOO!

The larger hole on the left adjusts trigger travel.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Right handed shooters will put the Adjusto Trigger on the other side than is shown. I just put it there because it photos better.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Side profile. Close cocking lever and front hasp also closes. Hasp is open after firing and remain so until closed on the string using cocking lever. This eliminates that extra step from before.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Colorized


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Nice color. Should match my bow perfectly Can't wait to get my hands on it. Ya know, Carter never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*better still*

Mike - one of the new colors is actually Conquest Rootbeer. I just couldn't recreate that in Photoshop.


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Bill, 
What are all the colors they're offering for this? Can we assume they will be offered for their other masterpieces as well?


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I think Jerry is planning on more funk-a-delic patterns for this one. He may look like a Lutheran Minister but underneath is an uncharted, free spirited, creative madness...


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Lutheran Minister.....now that's funny. I'll tell him you said that


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Iowa showing?*

Ox is Jerry bringing one to the Iowa Pro-Am? Ken


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

i'm pretty sure he would...


----------



## Good351 (Jul 24, 2002)

I'll have to look up Jerry at the Pro-Am this weekend  .


----------



## Toddbow (May 26, 2002)

Hey Ox,
Does this release only works for D-Loops? Are there any plans to put a hole in it to attach a rope?
What range of trigger tension will this release have? Specifically, how will it compare to a Target 3 with double 125's?
Thanks,
Marty


----------



## Pinwheel 12 (Jun 11, 2002)

OX-

Great job, and that looks like a great release! My interest is thoroughly peaked! Pinwheel 12


----------



## WR (Aug 28, 2002)

*Ox*

Thanks for taking the time to post....Looks like demands will be high on this one?
Might have to move the Insatiable to backup mode????? WR


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I can already see there is going to be a huge demand for this one...truly a winner  I'm anxious to see these new "funk-a-delic patterns" you mention OX, thanks for the post


----------



## pres_10 (Oct 28, 2003)

*funk-a-delic patterns*

A flag pattern woud be nice for us hoyt shooters


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

SO NOW I GOTA GO SPEND ANOTHER $175.00 U.S. 

LOL


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

I shoot mine off of a D loop with no problem. I don't see a hole for this one but not sure. Shooting it without the springs is about 42 lbs and maxed with both springs could be like two 125s (guessing).


----------



## Toddbow (May 26, 2002)

Thanks Ox,
Toddbow


----------



## OTTO (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for paosting this OX.Man I would love to have one but for $175 wow. I dont know how I can put that much cash into a release.I will probally have to have one anyhow but thats a large chunk of change to sneek past my wife.


----------



## LandNav (Dec 22, 2003)

THanks for taking the time to Post. Looks great.


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Fully adjustable springs, quiet firing... boy is this thing going to be hot!!!!

Ox, can I use these photo's on my site?


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

Chris - use all the photos and text ya need...


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

thanks, now if I can just get you to send me that prototype....


----------



## cgchris99 (Apr 10, 2003)

Here's one of Ox's pics doctored for possible Red color. Gotta love photoshop.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Cool I like the idea of the clasp closing when the cocking lever is engaged. The adjusto trigger is another plus.

thanks for the "sneek peek" OX.


----------



## MidMoArcher (Feb 26, 2003)

*Thanks OX*

Thanks for posting. Looks like I don't have to cut the fourth finger off of another Insatiable.


----------



## Reno (Jun 4, 2002)

*MidMo*

I guess I'm not the only one that does that then,huh? 
Reno


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

I hope they put some kind of thumb pad on the cocking lever. My Target 4 really starts digging into my hand after a round or two.


----------



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

geoff - this new cocking lever is alot easier on the thumb than any other Carter lever.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Better take few extra Bucks to show*

I feel a chocalate addiction. Jerry sure gets my money ever year.


----------

